# Toys on wheels



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

heres my sled


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

im on the left


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

heres one. have more on my other computer. will get them up l8r


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

i have a pic of my four wheeler will try to get it up soon:star:


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

*pic*

nice pics. i will get my toy on here later today or tomorrow:teeth:


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice pics ill try to get some up later also


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

haha you guys will laught at my sled
vintage sled that i broke the windshield of by rolling it 
it is just like this but it is a 440


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

*toys*

Yamaha Rhino


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

you said bikes, and ima push that :shade: heres my road race bike, ill get my time trial bike up if you guys want


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

im on the blue seld in between the 2 red ones but mine i s the one in the middle


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice pics guys. Sorry I didn't get any up today. I'll see if I have time tomorrow.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

not quite wheels, but its the only pic i could find right now...


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

my bike


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

My race bike


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

One of the sexiest trucks I have ever seen


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

Jared Les said:


> Post up some pics of you quads, bikes, trucks, or whatever. Boats and sleds are ok too
> 
> I'll get some pics up tomorrow.


heres my 2007 kx250f race bike and in the second you can see my f150 on the side and my atv


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

My 07 King Quad and one of my best hunting buddies.


----------



## Dodgeman67 (Dec 21, 2009)

Besides hunting, we have this place and crappie fish in Mississippi.

Need to find someone up north that wants to trade a deer hunt for a week of crappie fishing.



















Oh and we do drag race a little.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

here is a pic of my jeep and my polaris rzr playing in the snow


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll try to get pics off my 67 Chevy Nova. It's one off my dad and I's project cars.

Jake


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet looking toys!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

cptbrain said:


> Sweet looking toys!


x1

Jake


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I guess I'll post some pics of my Polaris ATV and my bikes (the ones you peddle)!:wink:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's my truck.


----------



## truetexan#1 (Aug 12, 2010)

heres my truck


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

truetexan#1 said:


> heres my truck


nice!!


----------



## truetexan#1 (Aug 12, 2010)

yeah i needs a winch though you need one just like it to pull it out when it gets stuck


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

those crappies are huge, they look like 2-3lbs


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice pics guys and awesome Dodge drag.

Jake


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

honda cr 85


----------



## KellyP (Nov 19, 2011)

my 02 jeep tj


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

My brothers trucks


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

My zr2 blazer 






Older brothers silverado


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

looks like some peoples parents have some good jobs... haha


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

2002 chevy blazer
V6 4.3L 



>-FLETCH-->


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

my 2 2006 cobalt ss supercharged and 1994 chevy silverado


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

My chevy lifted 10", has 38.5x15.5x20 inch tires on it.


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

heres my truck


----------



## DeltaDeerHunter (Jul 13, 2011)

Grizzly 660


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> heres one. have more on my other computer. will get them up l8r


Dude thats SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

DeltaDeerHunter said:


> Grizzly 660
> 
> View attachment 1395429
> 
> ...


Nice Grizz, I wish I could snorkel mine but my dad wont let me.


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

my 08 ram hemi bighorn 4x4. 14in magnaflow duals and a 2.5in leveling kit







heres another with my boat


----------



## SabineRR (Jul 9, 2012)

Car:







Bike:


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i dont have pics right now but a master craft ski natique 2001 with a 351 marine in it, a 640 ktm lc4 enduro bike, and a ,1994 f150 with a built 302.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Heres my new baby its a 2000 chevy half ton z71 its got a magnaflow exhaust and pretty much it everything else is stock but thats gonna change asap im gonna put a 4" lift and 305/75r16 bfg mud terrain km2s on it. But I love the truck it drives way better than my old jeep.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I just thought id say it took a lot of work to buy this baby I dont have a mommy an daddy thats gonna buy me whatever I want like a lot of kids.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Weird knowing adults are hanging around in the forum meant for kids....


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Weird knowing adults are hanging around in the forum meant for kids....


Im 17 if you were talkin about me?


----------



## PRO_DO (Jul 31, 2012)

Truck







Quad







You said "wheels" bows have wheels...


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

^^^haha i like the way u think lol


----------



## PRO_DO (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks lmao


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Alot of people that posted these big 350 and 250s are probly not even there trucks.And if they are, god damn you guys are spoiled.Nobody around here my age his trucks like that except 1.Like muzzyman said you guys have mommy and daddy buying for you but some kids actually have to work.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

this is my wheeler.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

does this count?


----------



## InSaNiTy_cPx (Aug 22, 2012)

2008 can am on 27" mudders

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> Alot of people that posted these big 350 and 250s are probly not even there trucks.And if they are, god damn you guys are spoiled.Nobody around here my age his trucks like that except 1.Like muzzyman said you guys have mommy and daddy buying for you but some kids actually have to work.


Or they have a job and bought it their self. Some of us with jobs like to spend OUR money on trucks because we want to and its none of your business if their parents want to buy their kid a vehicle or not. Im buying my first vehicle and im not jealous of other kids because their parents buy them a vehicle newer than mine.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Weird knowing adults are hanging around in the forum meant for kids....


posted my car,but didnt realize it was in the kids section LOL


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

View attachment 1463444
here is my race bike! its a little KX 100! Couldn't help but paint it pink


----------



## PRO_DO (Jul 31, 2012)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> Alot of people that posted these big 350 and 250s are probly not even there trucks.And if they are, god damn you guys are spoiled.Nobody around here my age his trucks like that except 1.Like muzzyman said you guys have mommy and daddy buying for you but some kids actually have to work.


When I first got my truck that is exactly what everyone said. It gets old. Who gives a ****. Jealousy is the only emotion I see here, and if it feels rewarding for you to buy your own, go for it! Don't go bashing everyone else because their parents buy them a nice truck


PSE Dream Season Evo
PSE Bow Madness XS

I shoot a pse...it's what big boys do


----------



## PRO_DO (Jul 31, 2012)

And if I'm correct I only saw one or 2 heavy duty trucks. Only 2 were more than a 1500, 150. 


PSE Dream Season Evo
PSE Bow Madness XS

I shoot a pse...it's what big boys do


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

PRO_DO said:


> When I first got my truck that is exactly what everyone said. It gets old. Who gives a ****. Jealousy is the only emotion I see here, and if it feels rewarding for you to buy your own, go for it! Don't go bashing everyone else because their parents buy them a nice truck
> 
> 
> PSE Dream Season Evo
> ...


I wasnt bashing anyone im just saying I had to work for mine and it must be nice to get a sweet truck without working for it. Its just a sterotype I have for people that get stuff bought for them. Ive had 2 vehicles now and had to work for both of them but I like the way it feels when you work for something and finally get it. But most kids now days wouldnt know how that feels.


----------



## PRO_DO (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats, who gives a **** about how someone got their truck. It's none of your business anyway.


PSE Dream Season Evo
PSE Bow Madness XS

I shoot a pse...it's what big boys do


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Your right congrats!


----------



## PRO_DO (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks! 


PSE Dream Season Evo
PSE Bow Madness XS

I shoot a pse...it's what big boys do


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> Or they have a job and bought it their self. Some of us with jobs like to spend OUR money on trucks because we want to and its none of your business if their parents want to buy their kid a vehicle or not. Im buying my first vehicle and im not jealous of other kids because their parents buy them a vehicle newer than mine.


Im not saying its any of my business if their parents do that im just saying theres alot of kids that are spoiled.I give respect to the ones that buy thier own.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

PRO_DO said:


> When I first got my truck that is exactly what everyone said. It gets old. Who gives a ****. Jealousy is the only emotion I see here, and if it feels rewarding for you to buy your own, go for it! Don't go bashing everyone else because their parents buy them a nice truck
> 
> 
> PSE Dream Season Evo
> ...


Like i said im just saying some kids are spoiled, i didnt single out and bash anyone.


----------



## PRO_DO (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice man


PSE Dream Season Evo
PSE Bow Madness XS

I shoot a pse...it's what big boys do


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> Like i said im just saying some kids are spoiled, i didnt single out and bash anyone.


Dude dont waste your time talking to that guy.


----------

